# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Live Rotifers

## keehoe

Hi, Just now walk pass Clementi 328 shop found some interesting bottle of "Live Rotifers" for sales. For those who need some please go ahead and get. I remember reading a post saying that rotifers is 1/4 of the size of BBS. So, might fits new born killie's mouth better.

----------


## FC

Do you know the price?

----------


## whuntley

Unless the price is truly outrageous, it is less important than good, reliable culturing information. This is one of those live foods, like microworms, vinegar eels and Grindals where you are buying a starter culture and the ability to keep them reproducing over the years is important.

Don't buy unless you are sure you know how to maintain the culture.

Wright

----------


## keehoe

It is a big $5 for a 200ml bottle of green water. Thanks Wright, I now go search for information on culturing them. Will amend into this post once i found something juicy.

This website have instruction on how to start culturing your own rotifer. 
http://www.rotifer.com/small.asp

I think this post should be move to non-killie as it develope into rotifer culturing.

----------


## whuntley

Oops!

This is a site for culturing salt-water rotifers. IDK if the same process works for fresh-water varieties.

Wright

----------


## stormhawk

Hmm.. if its for salt water rotifers it may not be applicable for fresh water rotifers.

Kee Hoe, just a suggestion, try a search on Google for "culturing fresh water rotifers". I guess there'll be more than one site telling you how to do so. Let us know if the rotifer culture works out.  :Wink:

----------


## nonamethefish

www.aquaculturestore.com has an article on FW rotifers buried somewhere in the site.

----------


## Emperios

Hi. Any tips on culturing or where can i even get freshwater rotifers ?

----------


## Ernis

Go to nearest water source(lake or something) and take sand with net. Move water to pettri dish, and use microscope. And just look for it. Rotifiers tend to be stuck to some hard surface. They dont like to swim freely.

----------

